# Brown Liquid Clen from AG Guys



## mvflorida (Aug 5, 2009)

ive always had good experiences with ag-guys when i bought the liquid clen.. but my last order was not the same as all the other bottles ive gotten..

this time it came in the same bottle but it looked like dirty water, and tasted like mud.. has anyone ever have this happen to them?

im so disappointed because i love the liquid form much better than the pills.

has anyone orderd the liquid clen from ar-r.com?? i want to order from them but i dont want this to happen to me again.. 

also this was was the cycle i was doing. i bought the ml dropper. 

2 weeks on 2 weeks off
.2 .3 .4 .5 .6 .6 .6 .6 .6 .6 .5 .4 .3 .2 ml

what do you think??


----------



## 68 firebird (Feb 9, 2010)

Had the same problem.  Tasted almost like burnt wood.  Tried several times to contact them and finally they responded that it was a new formulation to improve results.  I tried to use it but between the urge to vomit and no noticeable effect, I gave up.  Won't order from them again.


----------



## Walnutz (Feb 9, 2010)

What about the board sponsor CEM products?  Are they good to go?


----------



## 68 firebird (Feb 9, 2010)

Haven't used them before, but the concensus seems to favor their products.  I'll probably give them a try soon.


----------



## MtR (Feb 9, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> What about the board sponsor CEM products? Are they good to go?


 

Most definitely.  My GF is on the clen/t3 combo right now.  Good stack.


----------



## Walnutz (Feb 9, 2010)

Good to know.  I've had issues with AG-Gals and will never use them again.


----------



## MtR (Feb 9, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> Good to know. I've had issues with AG-Gals and will never use them again.


 

Same here, had absolutely ZERO results from their clen/t3!  NOTHING, no shakes, no headaches, any of the typical sides and most importantly, no fat loss.  

They are trying to make a comeback now and have "apologized" for the perceived inefficiency of their products but in this industry once you have a bad rep, you're done.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2010)

68 firebird said:


> Had the same problem.  Tasted almost like burnt wood.  Tried several times to contact them and finally they responded that it was a new formulation to improve results.  I tried to use it but between the urge to vomit and no noticeable effect, I gave up.  Won't order from them again.



Stop being such a pussy.

Get a mouthful of something tart like lemon or pink-lemon-aid crystal light. 

Drop a ml into your mouth and swallow.


----------



## MtR (Feb 9, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Stop being such a pussy.
> 
> Get a mouthful of something tart like lemon or pink-lemon-aid crystal light.
> 
> Drop a ml into your mouth and swallow.


 

No doubt lol.

You want something that tastes horrible, try Aromasin.  Fuck me it's bad but I just have a little chaser and it's all good.  A little burning and assault on the taste buds is good for you.


----------



## Walnutz (Feb 9, 2010)

MtR said:


> Same here, had absolutely ZERO results from their clen/t3!  NOTHING, no shakes, no headaches, any of the typical sides and most importantly, no fat loss.
> 
> They are trying to make a comeback now and have "apologized" for the perceived inefficiency of their products but in this industry once you have a bad rep, you're done.


Apologized???? Where's my freakin' apology???

I'm putting in my order with cem now.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> Good to know.  I've had issues with AG-Gals and will never use them again.



I got a bottle of clen from them once that didn't do shit. The rest of time time, they were top notch. But, I was afraid to buy nolva from them after I had the bad clen. I didn't want to be in a situation where I needed it, only to find out the nolva was bunk, too.


----------



## 68 firebird (Feb 10, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Stop being such a pussy.
> 
> Get a mouthful of something tart like lemon or pink-lemon-aid crystal light.
> 
> Drop a ml into your mouth and swallow.


 
Nice mature response! It wasn't the taste that turned me off.  I could care less what something tastes like as long as it works.  The "new" formulation didn't, so why use it? 
It was simply a drastic noticeable difference and AG-Guys couldn't care less until they noticed their sales dropping off drastically.


----------



## mvflorida (Mar 7, 2010)

*liquid clen*

yeah i will never order again from ag.. i still have a bottle of that brown crap sitting in my cabinet. i returned one bottle and they never refunded my money.. i will say though that when i did get the real stuff i had AMAZING results. people used to ask me if i compete thats how lean i was.. 

i found another site ar-r. they have liquid clen. ive ordered from them before.. seemed to work. but my diet wasnt all that good when i had it. im going to order again and start my cycle and diet the way i did it before.. oh yeah and cardio lol

any of you guys find it somewhere else?? what are your cycles and dosages like? 

i use the dropper. a friend of mine gave me a dosage schedule. i think i posted it the first time i posted on here.


----------



## tballz (Mar 8, 2010)

CEM Products the sponsor here has it and it's good to go.  I've gone up to 150mcg/day.  Forget about texting.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Mar 8, 2010)

cemproducts chems are very good. I do love the clen, just have to be careful I dont take too much. I am on a computer all day, would not be able to type if I go over 100 mcgs per day.


----------

